# better living through chemistry?!!



## ratrod (Dec 16, 2002)

i am looking for a chemical that will take the rest of my undercoating off the body. i have scraped the first half of the car bare with a chisle??sp?? and small hammer. now all that is left is to remove the bits of undercoating that i can't remove without scraping the factory primer off and exposing the bare metal. i have tried my drill with a small wire brush but the dust is sure to kill a lung or two so i want to avoid going this route!! any help would be great







i would like to buy it at a local name-brand store if possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

A friend of mine used a heat gun and a scraper to remove all of the unnecessary weight from his A2 race car. It was time consuming, but very effective. I'm not aware of a chemical stripper for that sealant.


----------



## ncvwnut (Jun 5, 2000)

*Re: better living through chemistry?!! (wabbitwacer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wabbitwacer* »_i am looking for a chemical that will take the rest of my undercoating off the body. i have scraped the first half of the car bare with a chisle??sp?? and small hammer. now all that is left is to remove the bits of undercoating that i can't remove without scraping the factory primer off and exposing the bare metal. i have tried my drill with a small wire brush but the dust is sure to kill a lung or two so i want to avoid going this route!! any help would be great







i would like to buy it at a local name-brand store if possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
andrew

I am sure that there is a chemical but I don't know how easy it would soak and dissolve the coating well enough. Unless you can turn the car upside down.







The chemical may even damage the metal. I would go w/ the heat gun.


----------



## Krautwagen (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: better living through chemistry?!! (ncvwnut)*

I had a gas line burst under my cabriolet. At first, it is just a sticky mess, but the rest just wipes off. This would leave me to believe that almost any solvent should work. Try Acetone (maybe dries too quick), paint thinner (my best guess), or maybe even mineral spirits (pretty gentle stuff).


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: better living through chemistry?!! (wabbitwacer)*

Wear a mask and use a vacuum cleaner with a funnel on the end and then aim the dust into the funnel. 
The heat gun and scraper is the best and quickest way but avoid the fumes.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: better living through chemistry?!! (Vdubs)*

I used a propane torch to soften the undercoat,then scraped it up as best I could with a plastic putty knife...yeah,the smoke's pretty ruff.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: better living through chemistry?!! (wabbitwacer)*

That would have to be one terribly toxic stripper to eat away approx. 1/8th inch of undercoating over the entire pan of a car. I know most people even in the midst of their ultra high-cost 356 restorations are still relegated to wire brushes, scrapers and putty knives.


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: better living through chemistry?!! (4Rings)*

the best chemical for removing undercoating is silica. works wonderfull when applied liberally through a high pressure hose, commonly called sand blasting


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: better living through chemistry?!! (ViolentBlue)*

Sand blasting is rubbish on rubber, it just bounces off.


----------



## arawak420 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: better living through chemistry?!! (Vdubs)*

airplane/aircraft stripper.. sells at wal-mart and other places like that. dont get on skin though. whatch it eat any paint off/clear/coatings,etc....
pour it on smeer it around and watch it bubble anything that it touches... i would hate to piss someone off and they thorw a can of this stuff on my car..
easy-off is acidic as well.. will eat anodization color right off alum..

and i am better living without chem. i hate this crap.. teach us the facts and leave the thoery ***** for hawkings/einstien.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: better living through chemistry?!! (ratrod)*

Kerosene and gunk industrial degreaser in a metal can for diesel trucks, the Kerosene breaks down the oil in the undercoating and in the end sandblasing helps but is really messy,


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: better living through chemistry?!! (2doorV6)*

mask - wire wheel - electric drill (non battery, killed a few) - reprime -








edit - jeez old post!!!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: better living through chemistry?!! (PintSized)*

lighter fluid like you would use on a BBQ gril or WD-40 works great.


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: better living through chemistry?!! (G60ING)*

Rather then heating it to make it more pliable why not freeze it to make it brittle. If you get it cold enough a hammer will make crack it right off the body. Dry ice should get it cold enough.


----------



## silvermountain (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: better living through chemistry?!! (Nrcabby)*

Once you removed the big stuff with heatgun and scraper, you can use Laquer thinners or "Gun wash" to scrub off the rest. First with nylon brush then scotchbrite. Highly flammable and toxic.
If you don't have a rotisserie, don't bother.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: better living through chemistry?!! (silvermountain)*

propane torch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rys-Rado (Mar 28, 2004)

heat is the way


----------

